# Accucraft Brass Flat Cars?



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently bought 2 Brass flat cars on ebay. The seller said they were from Accucraft. Are they?? The current Accucraft web site doesn't show any brass flat cars.
Nice detail, Bake rigging is actually connected to trucks. Wood car with 4 truss rods. 4" wide by 15" long. painted black. wire "D" instead of normal stake pockets, no couplers?
Any info would be great.

Paul Deis


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very old- early 90's, and are 1/24th scale, but Accu really did make some, whether your are Accu is unknown, but it is possible. 

By the way Paul, did you get those drop bottom gons you were thinking about a while back? 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Jonathan, 
Thanks for the info. 
I did buy one, More to come when money is available 

Paul


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 

Look at this link ==> http://www.custommodelproducts.com/narrow/data/flat.html 

Is this the car? If so, produced by Accucraft and marketed ONLY by Custom Model Products. If you look at the CMP site you will see they purchased all the remaining Accucraft brass car [not locomotives] inventory in all scales. 

Regards


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

They don't look like the CMP cars. These do not have the coupler cut levers or the bolt pattern down the top of the deck. Another interesting feature they do have is that the brake rigging is actually attached to the trucks. I will have to bring them to the SWGRS in Pomona this november to see if anyone would like to make me a reasonable offer for them

Paul Deis


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are the early 1/24th Accucraft flats.About 15 years old by this point , or more. Not CMP . 
jonathan


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan, Now when I am selling them I can give an honest description

Paul Deis


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 

Thanks for the pics. I have never [AFAIK] ever seen these cars. Very nice.


----------

